# SMOKED SURF & TURF - Literally!



## leah elisheva (Jun 19, 2014)

Hello Great Smoked Cookies and Happy Thursday to YOU!!!!!

I designed another funky "Surf Board" piece of furniture in the house (for those who followed the wine cooler-surf board desk creation last time) that being a table, and a "SURF & TURF" table to be specific!













DSCF7122.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014






This time, I got an old surf board and had it affixed to an old beer cooler of mine..













DSCF7123.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014






And then also had two deer that my husband shot affixed onto it - one on each end - hence the "Surf & Turf" table...













DSCF7124.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014


















DSCF7125.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014


















DSCF7126.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014


















DSCF7127.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014


















DSCF7128.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014


















DSCF7120.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014






As seen above, the whole thing can open still, like a piano or trunk, in the event I do wish to fill the cooler with ice and beer (I love Estrella Damm's "Daura" Gluten-Free beer and so perhaps I'll stock up)!













DSCF7129.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014


















DSCF7130.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014


















DSCF7131.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014


















DSCF7132.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014






This was my idea and design, and then my husband's assembly, and so a team project I suppose...(and his deer)...













DSCF7133.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014


















DSCF7135.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014


















DSCF7136.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014


















DSCF7166.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014


















DSCF7137.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014






So I had some frozen venison medallions...













DSCF7138.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014






and many pistachio shells, used as smoking chips thus...













DSCF7119.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014






and then some Spanish mackerel that I gutted and mopped through grapeseed oil...













DSCF7139.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014






and these went inside, on the lower rack of my little gas smoker, at about 250 degrees for 35 minutes...













DSCF7118.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014






And I had some local asparagus and put them on the top rack, for 6 minutes just...













DSCF7140.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014


















DSCF7141.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014






Meanwhile, I ate an entire bag of radishes. (I LOVE radishes)!













DSCF7117.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014


















DSCF7179.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014






And the venison pieces went in grapeseed oil and then onto grill grates on the top rack after the asparagus came off and for just five minutes...













DSCF7180.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014






This proved to be WAY WAY WAY too cooked for me! They were tasty, but I really need my meat COLD in the middle, and not just rare or medium rare by any stretch.













DSCF7181.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014


















DSCF7182.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014


















DSCF7183.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014






Nonetheless, the smoky taste was really in everything today - asparagus especially - and a curly "garlic scape" went on top, brown rice and some tomato went around, and then olive oil, blue Persian salt and some cayenne actually, as I was just craving cayenne!













DSCF7184.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014


















DSCF7185.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014


















DSCF7186.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014






The skin of the mackerel was the best part! The garlic scape was lovely too, and the venison was tasty albeit too cooked for my liking. Next time, I'll just wave it by some heat!













DSCF7187.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014


















DSCF7188.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014






Nonetheless, a healthful and simple meal, and with some chopped dried parsley scattered too, made for a fun "SURF & TURF" salute to my new table!













DSCF7189.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014


















DSCF7190.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014


















DSCF7191.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014


















DSCF7192.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014


















DSCF7176.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014






Thanks very much for sharing in my Surfing & Turfing today! Happy Thursday to all!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 19, 2014)

Looks great! That's quite the piece of furniture!!!


----------



## knuckle47 (Jun 19, 2014)

I was looking up the meaning of eclectic.....they gave me this link......http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/164902/smoked-surf-turf-literally

There will come a day when that table will be in demand...remember to sign it somewhere
Very cool !


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 20, 2014)

Thank you so much *Dirtsailor *and *Knuckle47* too!

I seem to be on a cathartic and creative roll with this surf theme...and with two more "creations" or pieces to bring to fruition by the fall. Or that's the plan anyway. Great fun!

Nonetheless, I am delighted that someone appreciated it, and so thank you very much! I get these ideas and cannot rest until at least trying them!

Happy Friday! Here's to some surf & turf for all!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## dls1 (Jun 20, 2014)

Leah,

That's a nicely designed and executed table or mini bar. I like the idea that the cooler can open and is still functional. With the casters you can roll it out to the deck on nice days.

Good use of the deer heads, and I like the bear watching over things.

Great looking meal also.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks very much David!

I hadn't even thought of rolling the whole thing outside but now LOVE that idea too! Fantastic thought!

Happy Friday to you!!!! And thanks for sharing in my surf & turf!!!!!!!

Cheers!!!! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 21, 2014)

Happy Saturday to ALL!!!!!!!

I'm still having fun getting "on board" with my new table, (and thus discovering which plates work with it well and which slip right off and into the sea, I mean the floor), but how very fun!

Indeed, I still love the design, and must just design up some dinnerware and which has ample traction upon the bottom!

Fun challenges aside, I send great cheer to all and am sneaking in my simple whipped up fresh pesto, gluten-free angel hair, and bucket of mussels from today.

Happy weekend!

Cheers! - Leah













DSCF7201.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 21, 2014


















DSCF7205.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 21, 2014


















DSCF7206.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 21, 2014


















DSCF7209.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 21, 2014


















DSCF7233.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 21, 2014


















DSCF7234.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 21, 2014


















DSCF7235.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 21, 2014


















DSCF7236.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 21, 2014


















DSCF7237.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 21, 2014


















DSCF7210.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 21, 2014


















DSCF7238.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 21, 2014


















DSCF7239.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 21, 2014


















DSCF7241.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 21, 2014


















DSCF7242.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 21, 2014


















DSCF7243.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 21, 2014


















DSCF7245.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 21, 2014


















DSCF7247.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 21, 2014






And my dogs did ALMOST as well as I did with emptying shells! A simple, healthful and lovely lunch indeed!













DSCF7226.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 21, 2014






Thanks for sharing in my Saturday morning! Make today amazing!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 22, 2014)

Ok so now I am getting quite downright obnoxious about the excitement of my table, true be that, but I am so happy with it though!!!













DSCF7275.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 22, 2014






Everything tastes better upon a surf & turf table! It does!!!!!!

And this morning, I drove to the beach and walked out and met the morning folk, (fantastic), and then took in the "sunshine and sea and wild air" (just read this expression elsewhere and was forever smitten) and it was wonderful!













DSCF7276.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 22, 2014






In any event, today I also had a simple open faced sandwich feast, on grilled wheat-free black rice bread; and with Trader Joe's sardines and their "heirloom" blue and brown eggs from our New Hampshire boys, ("Pete & Gerry"), and then fresh dill and plenty of Dijon, and freshly ground black pepper, and I just really enjoyed that meal more than more intricate things, and so here's to the simple!

And to less being more!













DSCF7259_2.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 22, 2014


















DSCF7262.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 22, 2014


















DSCF7263.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 22, 2014


















DSCF7264.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 22, 2014


















DSCF7265.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 22, 2014


















DSCF7266.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 22, 2014


















DSCF7267.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 22, 2014


















DSCF7269.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 22, 2014


















DSCF7270.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 22, 2014






These eggs are my favorite - birds eating alfalfa and marigolds, which results in a really flavorful and colorful yolk!













DSCF7271.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 22, 2014


















DSCF7274.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 22, 2014






And here's to a happy Sunday and for all! Thank you for sharing! I'll calm down now, about my table, but kindly understand that such things excite me!

OK then, happy delicious day!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## disco (Jun 22, 2014)

Wow, I almost missed this! 

I love this table. What great humour, style and practicality.

Of course the food is terrific too. I note you had a garlic scape in the first dish. Have you started growing your own? I've never seen a scape in the store or even the market.

Disco


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 22, 2014)

Thank you Disco! I'm having fun designing funky furniture!

Meanwhile, (on the garlic scape), I was going to write YOU actually, because of your mention in other threads and on your blog about growing your own garlic, as to see if you knew how best to do this.

I went to the local Farmer's Market here last week, (and learned I hate Farmer's Market's actually) but being a gal who see's the glass as half full, always, I did buy one thing I loved, and that was garlic scape (and totally new to me) and I ate it raw and also made pesto with it - as in the photos above, with mussels and pesto - and love it.

And so, can you kindly teach me how to grow garlic scape, and since I don't have nor want a whole garden, can I do just that one thing, on the porch or in the basement or somewhere, in a dish or pot or wine barrel even, but with minimal tools?

Thanks for your input! (Or anyone else on here too). I just know that when it comes to growing garlic, you are the Sensei and so kindly advise as I do love to learn.

Thanks tons. And Cheers to you great folk in the north!!!!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## disco (Jun 22, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Thank you Disco! I'm having fun designing funky furniture!
> 
> Meanwhile, (on the garlic scape), I was going to write YOU actually, because of your mention in other threads and on your blog about growing your own garlic, as to see if you knew how best to do this.
> 
> ...


All a garlic scape is is the column the bulbils (seeds) grow on. If you put a clove of garlic in the ground in the fall, it will sprout the next year and grow into about a 3 foot garlic plant. Then it will put out a scape. When it has made at least one curl (I wait for 2) you can harvest it. You can also pull a delicious bulb of fresh garlic out of the ground.

As for doing it in a pot, I would thing you could put 3 or 4 cloves in a large pot as long is was about 10 inches deep.

As for being an expert, I kibbitz gut Dave Omak is the real pro when it comes to growing garlic.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 22, 2014)

Aha! Now that is helpful. Thank you tons!

Now can I do this in a pot now, or only in the fall?

And if Sir Omack will chime in too, I'd be so grateful!

And how long will it take (aren't I the an obvious non-gardener) and can I move the barrel inside or must this have constant light?

OK, I am a neophyte but loved my pesto and so I will learn!

Thanks for info! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## disco (Jun 22, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Aha! Now that is helpful. Thank you tons!
> 
> Now can I do this in a pot now, or only in the fall?
> 
> ...


What I do is put the garlic in the ground 3 weeks before the first frost. You need to pick a variety that is good for your area. The local farmers market (sorry) will have several organic varieties that should be fine. If you want scapes, ask for a hardneck variety. Take the head of garlic and break off a well shaped clove making sure there is a flat area where they break off. Plant the clove point up about 2 inches deep. I like to keep the cloves about 4 inches away from each other.

I like to put 1/2 to one inch of mulch (grass clippings, wood chips, straw) but there is not agreement on whether mulch is a good thing or not so it is optional. Do not bring the container inside. \the idea is for them to go through a winter outside. When the spring comes, the cloves will sprout when they are ready. I have had a variance of a couple of weeks.

I have never done them in a pot before so this will be an experiment. 

When the bulbs sprout, they like to be kept moist but not wet so water regularly if they are in a pot. After you cut the scape off (after one loop or two depending how tender you like it), stop watering for about 2 weeks. The outer leaves of the garlic plant will start to brown. I feel down in the dirt and if the head feels full and round, I pull it out. If not, give it another week.

Hang the plant in a dry place out of the sun for a couple of weeks, scrub the dirty outer skin off and you have great garlic!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 22, 2014)

Awesome Looking Vittles as usual, Leah!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Wish I was there for some!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





However I can't believe Hubby would allow two Head-mounts off the wall for that.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## knuckle47 (Jun 22, 2014)

The only thing I can say about garlic is...I'm Italian and I've driven through Gilroy California ... That was really cool...you can find ANYTHING made with or out of garlic.  I will have to try planting these...thank you!


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks *Disco!* That sounds really interesting and I would love to have the scapes! You certainly know your gardening and the whole system! Thank you tons!

And *Bear!* Thanks too! Yes, I thought those deer just really needed to bring some "turf" to the "surf & turf" table. Once I get an idea, it's unstoppable! Smiles.

Happy new week to you as well, (*Knuckle47*)! Such garlic descriptions sound grand! I love elephant garlic (and I realize that's not technically garlic) and how giant it is, easy to peel, and mild enough to bite right into whole cloves and munch them right up! (Though as Disco would probably tell me, that's just not the same as a pungent and fresh "real thing").

In any event, happy new and very wonderful week to all! Make it amazing!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 23, 2014)

Good Morning!  That is one Crazy Ass table! Very cool. I would love to find a Cooler like that!!!  I love the Tie Dye Bell Bottoms too...I had a similar pair back in '76...JJ


----------



## gary s (Jun 23, 2014)

That is one cool table, And your food always looks fantastic. Most people don't go to the trouble of dressing up the plate, Appearance  and presentation are important and you do a super job.

Gary S


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 23, 2014)

Happy new week to you Chef!!!!

And thank you tons!

Let's see, I bought the cooler two years ago from Tommy Bahama, and have put it to fairly good use...













DSCF0918.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 23, 2014






A Saison style gluten-free beer from The Alchemist in Vermont, seems to be the crowd pleaser (and "Smart Water") and yet I far prefer Estrella Damm's "Daura" gluten free beer, and "Voss" water, seeing as I named one of my dogs, "Voss" after that brand...













DSCF0063.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 23, 2014






But today I wanted to try David's suggestion that the whole table get moved outside, due to the casters, and so here is to his brilliance as well!













DSCF7278.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 23, 2014






That cooler part lifts off the poles and can be taken to the beach, and/or mounted atop this stand. It works out well...













DSCF7279.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 23, 2014






Two of my three dogs are shown here; Tabouli is sleeping (and wearing a shirt as he feels calmer in that) in the chair to the left, and then Steak Tartare is resting in the sunshine to the right...













DSCF7280.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 23, 2014


















DSCF7281.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 23, 2014


















DSCF7303.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 23, 2014






The whole piece moved right outside easily, (I did it myself), and now love the versatility of it all! (And more than when first designing this concept even, as I didn't realize how functional it would be)! I am more pleased!













DSCF7282.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 23, 2014


















DSCF7283.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 23, 2014


















DSCF7306.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 23, 2014






A simple, grilled wild salmon & heirloom egg open faced sandwich, with black rice toast and some VERY strong Dijon underneath, was brought INSIDE for lunch, along with the table, but I'm having fun moving it in and out and playing with it all!













DSCF7307.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 23, 2014


















DSCF7308.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 23, 2014


















DSCF7309.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 23, 2014






Cheers to everyone!!!!!!!!! And happy new week!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 23, 2014)

Hey Gary!!!

Thank you tons!

(Didn't get your message until having already posted the rest, but I appreciate your comments indeed and so thanks very much)!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 19, 2014)

Hello Great Smoked Cookies and Happy Thursday to YOU!!!!!

I designed another funky "Surf Board" piece of furniture in the house (for those who followed the wine cooler-surf board desk creation last time) that being a table, and a "SURF & TURF" table to be specific!













DSCF7122.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014






This time, I got an old surf board and had it affixed to an old beer cooler of mine..













DSCF7123.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014






And then also had two deer that my husband shot affixed onto it - one on each end - hence the "Surf & Turf" table...













DSCF7124.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014


















DSCF7125.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014


















DSCF7126.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014


















DSCF7127.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014


















DSCF7128.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014


















DSCF7120.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014






As seen above, the whole thing can open still, like a piano or trunk, in the event I do wish to fill the cooler with ice and beer (I love Estrella Damm's "Daura" Gluten-Free beer and so perhaps I'll stock up)!













DSCF7129.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014


















DSCF7130.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014


















DSCF7131.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014


















DSCF7132.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014






This was my idea and design, and then my husband's assembly, and so a team project I suppose...(and his deer)...













DSCF7133.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014


















DSCF7135.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014


















DSCF7136.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014


















DSCF7166.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014


















DSCF7137.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014






So I had some frozen venison medallions...













DSCF7138.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014






and many pistachio shells, used as smoking chips thus...













DSCF7119.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014






and then some Spanish mackerel that I gutted and mopped through grapeseed oil...













DSCF7139.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014






and these went inside, on the lower rack of my little gas smoker, at about 250 degrees for 35 minutes...













DSCF7118.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014






And I had some local asparagus and put them on the top rack, for 6 minutes just...













DSCF7140.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014


















DSCF7141.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014






Meanwhile, I ate an entire bag of radishes. (I LOVE radishes)!













DSCF7117.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014


















DSCF7179.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014






And the venison pieces went in grapeseed oil and then onto grill grates on the top rack after the asparagus came off and for just five minutes...













DSCF7180.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014






This proved to be WAY WAY WAY too cooked for me! They were tasty, but I really need my meat COLD in the middle, and not just rare or medium rare by any stretch.













DSCF7181.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014


















DSCF7182.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014


















DSCF7183.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014






Nonetheless, the smoky taste was really in everything today - asparagus especially - and a curly "garlic scape" went on top, brown rice and some tomato went around, and then olive oil, blue Persian salt and some cayenne actually, as I was just craving cayenne!













DSCF7184.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014


















DSCF7185.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014


















DSCF7186.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014






The skin of the mackerel was the best part! The garlic scape was lovely too, and the venison was tasty albeit too cooked for my liking. Next time, I'll just wave it by some heat!













DSCF7187.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014


















DSCF7188.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014






Nonetheless, a healthful and simple meal, and with some chopped dried parsley scattered too, made for a fun "SURF & TURF" salute to my new table!













DSCF7189.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014


















DSCF7190.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014


















DSCF7191.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014


















DSCF7192.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014


















DSCF7176.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 19, 2014






Thanks very much for sharing in my Surfing & Turfing today! Happy Thursday to all!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 19, 2014)

Looks great! That's quite the piece of furniture!!!


----------



## knuckle47 (Jun 19, 2014)

I was looking up the meaning of eclectic.....they gave me this link......http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/164902/smoked-surf-turf-literally

There will come a day when that table will be in demand...remember to sign it somewhere
Very cool !


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 20, 2014)

Thank you so much *Dirtsailor *and *Knuckle47* too!

I seem to be on a cathartic and creative roll with this surf theme...and with two more "creations" or pieces to bring to fruition by the fall. Or that's the plan anyway. Great fun!

Nonetheless, I am delighted that someone appreciated it, and so thank you very much! I get these ideas and cannot rest until at least trying them!

Happy Friday! Here's to some surf & turf for all!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## dls1 (Jun 20, 2014)

Leah,

That's a nicely designed and executed table or mini bar. I like the idea that the cooler can open and is still functional. With the casters you can roll it out to the deck on nice days.

Good use of the deer heads, and I like the bear watching over things.

Great looking meal also.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks very much David!

I hadn't even thought of rolling the whole thing outside but now LOVE that idea too! Fantastic thought!

Happy Friday to you!!!! And thanks for sharing in my surf & turf!!!!!!!

Cheers!!!! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 21, 2014)

Happy Saturday to ALL!!!!!!!

I'm still having fun getting "on board" with my new table, (and thus discovering which plates work with it well and which slip right off and into the sea, I mean the floor), but how very fun!

Indeed, I still love the design, and must just design up some dinnerware and which has ample traction upon the bottom!

Fun challenges aside, I send great cheer to all and am sneaking in my simple whipped up fresh pesto, gluten-free angel hair, and bucket of mussels from today.

Happy weekend!

Cheers! - Leah













DSCF7201.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 21, 2014


















DSCF7205.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 21, 2014


















DSCF7206.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 21, 2014


















DSCF7209.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 21, 2014


















DSCF7233.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 21, 2014


















DSCF7234.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 21, 2014


















DSCF7235.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 21, 2014


















DSCF7236.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 21, 2014


















DSCF7237.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 21, 2014


















DSCF7210.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 21, 2014


















DSCF7238.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 21, 2014


















DSCF7239.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 21, 2014


















DSCF7241.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 21, 2014


















DSCF7242.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 21, 2014


















DSCF7243.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 21, 2014


















DSCF7245.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 21, 2014


















DSCF7247.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 21, 2014






And my dogs did ALMOST as well as I did with emptying shells! A simple, healthful and lovely lunch indeed!













DSCF7226.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 21, 2014






Thanks for sharing in my Saturday morning! Make today amazing!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 22, 2014)

Ok so now I am getting quite downright obnoxious about the excitement of my table, true be that, but I am so happy with it though!!!













DSCF7275.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 22, 2014






Everything tastes better upon a surf & turf table! It does!!!!!!

And this morning, I drove to the beach and walked out and met the morning folk, (fantastic), and then took in the "sunshine and sea and wild air" (just read this expression elsewhere and was forever smitten) and it was wonderful!













DSCF7276.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 22, 2014






In any event, today I also had a simple open faced sandwich feast, on grilled wheat-free black rice bread; and with Trader Joe's sardines and their "heirloom" blue and brown eggs from our New Hampshire boys, ("Pete & Gerry"), and then fresh dill and plenty of Dijon, and freshly ground black pepper, and I just really enjoyed that meal more than more intricate things, and so here's to the simple!

And to less being more!













DSCF7259_2.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 22, 2014


















DSCF7262.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 22, 2014


















DSCF7263.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 22, 2014


















DSCF7264.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 22, 2014


















DSCF7265.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 22, 2014


















DSCF7266.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 22, 2014


















DSCF7267.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 22, 2014


















DSCF7269.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 22, 2014


















DSCF7270.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 22, 2014






These eggs are my favorite - birds eating alfalfa and marigolds, which results in a really flavorful and colorful yolk!













DSCF7271.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 22, 2014


















DSCF7274.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 22, 2014






And here's to a happy Sunday and for all! Thank you for sharing! I'll calm down now, about my table, but kindly understand that such things excite me!

OK then, happy delicious day!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## disco (Jun 22, 2014)

Wow, I almost missed this! 

I love this table. What great humour, style and practicality.

Of course the food is terrific too. I note you had a garlic scape in the first dish. Have you started growing your own? I've never seen a scape in the store or even the market.

Disco


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 22, 2014)

Thank you Disco! I'm having fun designing funky furniture!

Meanwhile, (on the garlic scape), I was going to write YOU actually, because of your mention in other threads and on your blog about growing your own garlic, as to see if you knew how best to do this.

I went to the local Farmer's Market here last week, (and learned I hate Farmer's Market's actually) but being a gal who see's the glass as half full, always, I did buy one thing I loved, and that was garlic scape (and totally new to me) and I ate it raw and also made pesto with it - as in the photos above, with mussels and pesto - and love it.

And so, can you kindly teach me how to grow garlic scape, and since I don't have nor want a whole garden, can I do just that one thing, on the porch or in the basement or somewhere, in a dish or pot or wine barrel even, but with minimal tools?

Thanks for your input! (Or anyone else on here too). I just know that when it comes to growing garlic, you are the Sensei and so kindly advise as I do love to learn.

Thanks tons. And Cheers to you great folk in the north!!!!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## disco (Jun 22, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Thank you Disco! I'm having fun designing funky furniture!
> 
> Meanwhile, (on the garlic scape), I was going to write YOU actually, because of your mention in other threads and on your blog about growing your own garlic, as to see if you knew how best to do this.
> 
> ...


All a garlic scape is is the column the bulbils (seeds) grow on. If you put a clove of garlic in the ground in the fall, it will sprout the next year and grow into about a 3 foot garlic plant. Then it will put out a scape. When it has made at least one curl (I wait for 2) you can harvest it. You can also pull a delicious bulb of fresh garlic out of the ground.

As for doing it in a pot, I would thing you could put 3 or 4 cloves in a large pot as long is was about 10 inches deep.

As for being an expert, I kibbitz gut Dave Omak is the real pro when it comes to growing garlic.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 22, 2014)

Aha! Now that is helpful. Thank you tons!

Now can I do this in a pot now, or only in the fall?

And if Sir Omack will chime in too, I'd be so grateful!

And how long will it take (aren't I the an obvious non-gardener) and can I move the barrel inside or must this have constant light?

OK, I am a neophyte but loved my pesto and so I will learn!

Thanks for info! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## disco (Jun 22, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Aha! Now that is helpful. Thank you tons!
> 
> Now can I do this in a pot now, or only in the fall?
> 
> ...


What I do is put the garlic in the ground 3 weeks before the first frost. You need to pick a variety that is good for your area. The local farmers market (sorry) will have several organic varieties that should be fine. If you want scapes, ask for a hardneck variety. Take the head of garlic and break off a well shaped clove making sure there is a flat area where they break off. Plant the clove point up about 2 inches deep. I like to keep the cloves about 4 inches away from each other.

I like to put 1/2 to one inch of mulch (grass clippings, wood chips, straw) but there is not agreement on whether mulch is a good thing or not so it is optional. Do not bring the container inside. \the idea is for them to go through a winter outside. When the spring comes, the cloves will sprout when they are ready. I have had a variance of a couple of weeks.

I have never done them in a pot before so this will be an experiment. 

When the bulbs sprout, they like to be kept moist but not wet so water regularly if they are in a pot. After you cut the scape off (after one loop or two depending how tender you like it), stop watering for about 2 weeks. The outer leaves of the garlic plant will start to brown. I feel down in the dirt and if the head feels full and round, I pull it out. If not, give it another week.

Hang the plant in a dry place out of the sun for a couple of weeks, scrub the dirty outer skin off and you have great garlic!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 22, 2014)

Awesome Looking Vittles as usual, Leah!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Wish I was there for some!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





However I can't believe Hubby would allow two Head-mounts off the wall for that.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## knuckle47 (Jun 22, 2014)

The only thing I can say about garlic is...I'm Italian and I've driven through Gilroy California ... That was really cool...you can find ANYTHING made with or out of garlic.  I will have to try planting these...thank you!


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks *Disco!* That sounds really interesting and I would love to have the scapes! You certainly know your gardening and the whole system! Thank you tons!

And *Bear!* Thanks too! Yes, I thought those deer just really needed to bring some "turf" to the "surf & turf" table. Once I get an idea, it's unstoppable! Smiles.

Happy new week to you as well, (*Knuckle47*)! Such garlic descriptions sound grand! I love elephant garlic (and I realize that's not technically garlic) and how giant it is, easy to peel, and mild enough to bite right into whole cloves and munch them right up! (Though as Disco would probably tell me, that's just not the same as a pungent and fresh "real thing").

In any event, happy new and very wonderful week to all! Make it amazing!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 23, 2014)

Good Morning!  That is one Crazy Ass table! Very cool. I would love to find a Cooler like that!!!  I love the Tie Dye Bell Bottoms too...I had a similar pair back in '76...JJ


----------



## gary s (Jun 23, 2014)

That is one cool table, And your food always looks fantastic. Most people don't go to the trouble of dressing up the plate, Appearance  and presentation are important and you do a super job.

Gary S


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 23, 2014)

Happy new week to you Chef!!!!

And thank you tons!

Let's see, I bought the cooler two years ago from Tommy Bahama, and have put it to fairly good use...













DSCF0918.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 23, 2014






A Saison style gluten-free beer from The Alchemist in Vermont, seems to be the crowd pleaser (and "Smart Water") and yet I far prefer Estrella Damm's "Daura" gluten free beer, and "Voss" water, seeing as I named one of my dogs, "Voss" after that brand...













DSCF0063.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 23, 2014






But today I wanted to try David's suggestion that the whole table get moved outside, due to the casters, and so here is to his brilliance as well!













DSCF7278.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 23, 2014






That cooler part lifts off the poles and can be taken to the beach, and/or mounted atop this stand. It works out well...













DSCF7279.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 23, 2014






Two of my three dogs are shown here; Tabouli is sleeping (and wearing a shirt as he feels calmer in that) in the chair to the left, and then Steak Tartare is resting in the sunshine to the right...













DSCF7280.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 23, 2014


















DSCF7281.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 23, 2014


















DSCF7303.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 23, 2014






The whole piece moved right outside easily, (I did it myself), and now love the versatility of it all! (And more than when first designing this concept even, as I didn't realize how functional it would be)! I am more pleased!













DSCF7282.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 23, 2014


















DSCF7283.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 23, 2014


















DSCF7306.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 23, 2014






A simple, grilled wild salmon & heirloom egg open faced sandwich, with black rice toast and some VERY strong Dijon underneath, was brought INSIDE for lunch, along with the table, but I'm having fun moving it in and out and playing with it all!













DSCF7307.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 23, 2014


















DSCF7308.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 23, 2014


















DSCF7309.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 23, 2014






Cheers to everyone!!!!!!!!! And happy new week!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 23, 2014)

Hey Gary!!!

Thank you tons!

(Didn't get your message until having already posted the rest, but I appreciate your comments indeed and so thanks very much)!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------

